# Nutrista dog food?????



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my 10 month old mix puppy(poss dalmation or pit bull or lab) is on Innova dog food.we just won a cotume contest and she gets a year supply of nutrista dog food and treats.I havent heard of this dog food.Does anyone use it or have advice/tips? My sister researched it and it sounds like a great food getting 5stars(even more than Innova) Any suggestions?Just wondering if i should try her on this new food or not mess with it? My sis has a puppy that would use the food if i didnt. Innova seems to be working fine with my puppy except she does eat more than the recommended amnt but will get diareah if she gets a bit more than what shes used to. Should i just leave well enough alone or give it a shot?? thanx


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you mean Dogswell's new grain/potato/tapioca-free line, Nutrisca? I searched "Nutrista", but nothing came up. 

I think it's a good food; better than Innova, but not worth it looking at the price. A 28 lb bag of the chicken variety is $57 and a 28 lb bag of the lamb is $68. It's in the Orijen price range, but it just can't compete, looking at the protein (32% crude protein for chicken, 30% crude protein for lamb, while Orijen is at 40%; I don't believe any company can top Champion, which makes Orijen/Acana). I'd feed Taste of the Wilds Wetlands & High Prairie formulas over Nutrisca (both grain-free, with 32% crude protein and no more than $1.57 per lb). 

I would ask about the calcium & phosphorous levels (if your puppy counts as a large), because your puppy could develop too quickly if they are too high. Most dogs don't start with adult food until they hit their 1st birthday. If your puppy is not as large or they are at okay levels, I would go ahead and feed the food. Again, it's better than Innova, and it's FREE! Once that year's supply ends, I would switch to a different higher protein, grain-free food, though, because it's just not worth it, unless someone has a dog that really does need a low glycemic food without potatoes or tapioca.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

yes nutrisca. i actually only got a 3month supply.i suppose i will try it for awhile and see how it goes.thanks for all the info.i will double check all the prices when comparing though next time.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

so besides the price,why would you say its better than innova? all the research ive done includes innova in the top 5.just curious


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Pretty decent food but once again I'm not liking the inclusion of Menhaden fish meal because of the possibility of it being stabilized with ethoxyquin.

Chickpeas are high in protein so it makes me wonder how much of the 32% protein content is derived from chicken and chicken meal. In addition the fiber content is a bit high for a grainless formula at 7%, Nature's Variety Prairie which contains oatmeal, barley, brown rice and millet all contains less that 4%.That makes me suspect a high starch content.

Although I'm uncertain of the kibbles, I know for certain Dogswell treats, Happy Hips, Vitality, Mellow Mutt are all made in China. Not that it makes it harmful but I'm paranoid. Not trying to bash the food, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Sam brings up a good point. I didn't really notice the fiber before. I didn't think of Ethoxyquin either for some reason. I know the manufacturers don't use it, but I would still email them asking about suppliers. I do know that the dry & canned foods are made in the U.S., while the jerky treats are made in China. I think it's still something you should try, though, if the calcium & phosphorus levels are okay; it says approved for all life stages, but I would still ask, because the ca/ph levels may still be a little high for a large breed puppy (I'm not really sure, but yours sounds like one).


----------

